# need help hooking up car subs to my home reciever....



## jjbrodal (Sep 17, 2009)

I have two Boston G1 10 inch car subwoofers and I need help hooking them up to my home theatre reciever. The reciever has a sub output on it but its a single RCA connection so I cant just hook up my car subs directly to it. I currently have my subs wired to one the of speaker outputs but the subs are barely hittin and I tried every way possible to switch the wires around. Any help would be awesome! Thx


----------



## p_trice (Sep 26, 2009)

you need to find a powered house sub with a built in amp. then u need to take it apart and unhook and speaker wires from the speaker in the powered sub box and hook it up to ur car subs. i did it with to 12 inch sony explodes and a 150 watt powered sub and it rattles my windows. u need to watch out because ur reciever my get hot after ur bumpin for a while


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

do you have a 4/2 ohm car amp or head unit?

don't hook up 4 ohm speaker inputs to speaker out puts of home receivers ,they will draw to much power from your amp even tho it doesn't seem like it ,they don't thump because you home amp and car speakers run at why different frequencies.

low/mid range Home speakers at 8 ohms will always produce better sound quality than a car woofer any day because they aren't made to play overwhelming base in a small space such as your car ,at that point you cant really tell anyways because it's to loud.

you should find another amp meant to play 4 ohm and connect to a battery or good 12v power supply.


----------

